# Any Oklahomans up for a 1x IASCA event to get into finals?



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

So the open invite created enough issues, that iasca amended the requirements.

So basically if we can get a show between now and finals, finals registration will be at the normal fee. I've already contacted IASCA, got the form and Moe put me in contact with a couple of Tulsa area pros (Mark Eldridge and Garry Biggs) for advice/support/help/etc. 

I'm thinking a points only, sq only event. i.e. no awards, no frills, just get your points so you can go. 

Then, if there is enough interest, have some more 'real' shows next season.

Anybody?

Edit: I state oklahomans, but of course anybody is welcome


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

GREAT JOB and way to take the lead in helping people get qualified.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Well IASCA is kind of dead in these parts and I'd like to do both iasca and meca as well. Thankfully Clutts Customs in north texas is really stepping up their meca program and I believe everyone in OK goes to his shows. So maybe this will help kindle some interest in to doing both. 

Hopefully there will be and we can have some real, 'regular' shows next season. 

As I told someone today, trying to put up instead of shutting up


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Well IASCA is kind of dead in these parts and I'd like to do both iasca and meca as well. Thankfully Clutts Customs in north texas is really stepping up their meca program and I believe everyone in OK goes to his shows. So maybe this will help kindle some interest in to doing both.
> 
> Hopefully there will be and we can have some real, 'regular' shows next season.
> 
> As I told someone today, trying to put up instead of shutting up



I said it on FB in the thread and i will say it here. If you arent helping out and being part of the solution, shut up cause youre part of the problem!! Way to help out with being part of the solution, lots of us here appreciate it.

And if you need next year I can help you out with a contact on medals and plaques for awards


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Good JOB taking the initiative on this--we need more people like you who step up to host events. As you probably found out from Moe, hosting an event is not that difficult.
I hope all goes well and you get enough interest to make it worth your time.
again, Kudos to you


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks. I suppose worse case I'd be the only one there, get a good judging done on it and be good for finals 

I truly hope there is enough interest to do some 2x shows next season though.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Provide a nice, friendly environment, good judges and nice awards and they will come. It may start slow but can build quickly just by word of mouth.
awards are the devil. They are the most expensive part of hosting an event but for some, they are the most important. Some guys, could care less--others, especially the new guys want awards--bigger the better.
It can take about a year to build up an area, but once you get a consistent following then its just a matter of bringing in new guys.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> So the open invite created enough issues, that iasca amended the requirements.
> 
> So basically if we can get a show between now and finals, finals registration will be at the normal fee. I've already contacted IASCA, got the form and Moe put me in contact with a couple of Tulsa area pros (Mark Eldridge and Garry Biggs) for advice/support/help/etc.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to help. I am good friends with both Mark and Gary. I would be willing to bet that we might be able to get Rob Rice at Car Toys Tulsa to host. Provided that he doesn't have to foot the entire bill.

I am nearing completion on acquiring my equipment, so I may enter. If not, I would be happy to judge. I have had Moe's blessing on this already.

--Joe


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Wish I was back there I would volunteer to help you out. Worked with Mark E. to put on his show twice. I know Mark and Gary are pretty busy these days. If there is anything I can do to help from here let me know. If you do not get in contact with Mark let me know.

I would grab Joe for judging while his offer is open. You also might see what Todd Luliak is doing as he is not competing this season and might be able to help you out.

I would second contacting Rob. If you do the work and he could possible help out by donating his parking lot plus guidance, he done a lot of shows over the years.

Also Anthony Aho might be able to help out from Aho Audio in Guthrie. If you just need a venue to hold it at you could also contact Chris Kill @ Advantage Audio in Norman. If you want to use Norman let me know and I will work to make that happen for you.

In Oklahoma this is kind of a weird year: I am in Saudi, Todd is taking the season off, Joe is working on his car, Mark is kinda competing. Some people other's that use to compete called it quits for good after last year.

Currently do you know who all is competing this year from Oklahoma?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SQ Audi said:


> I would be happy to help. I am good friends with both Mark and Gary. I would be willing to bet that we might be able to get Rob Rice at Car Toys Tulsa to host. Provided that he doesn't have to foot the entire bill.
> 
> I am nearing completion on acquiring my equipment, so I may enter. If not, I would be happy to judge. I have had Moe's blessing on this already.
> 
> --Joe


Thank you Joe, I will definitely keep that in mind. I called Rob a couple months ago to see if he was doing any meca shows this year and it seems all he is doing is local spl shows. Doesn't mean he wouldn't donate space though. 



Genxx said:


> Wish I was back there I would volunteer to help you out. Worked with Mark E. to put on his show twice. I know Mark and Gary are pretty busy these days. If there is anything I can do to help from here let me know. If you do not get in contact with Mark let me know.
> 
> I would grab Joe for judging while his offer is open. You also might see what Todd Luliak is doing as he is not competing this season and might be able to help you out.
> 
> ...


I'm in constant contact with Todd, and I've talked to Anthony as well. As for who is competing I'm not really sure. I believe there are some guys from the Durant area that go to Jeremy's shows in Dennison but that's all I'm aware of.

I would love to put on a bit more organized show for next season. This one is really just meant to get a score sheet in order to qualify for finals. As it is, for this area, you only need one show to qualify because there aren't enough shows here to get points for. That is an amendment to the rules for this year only. 

If no one else wants to go to finals this year that's ok. I'll just pay the $50 for the show fee, get a score sheet for a $1 and find someone to judge it for 10 minutes or whatever. I'd rather help some other people get qualified though. 

Perhaps though for next year we can do some actual iasca shows. maybe in conjunction with a couple meca shows. Jeremy said he plans on having a meca show a month, which is awesome and I don't want to conflict with those. but i'm sure something can be done.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yay Robert!!! 

No, seriously, awesome move man!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Work with Jeremy and ask if you can piggy back Iasca events with his Meca events. We have been successful at this approach. You already have your target audience attending,just give them another option and or a discount to do both formats. This will be especially beneficial if the "unified" finals does happen


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> Work with Jeremy and ask if you can piggy back Iasca events with his Meca events. We have been successful at this approach. You already have your target audience attending,just give them another option and or a discount to do both formats. This will be especially beneficial if the "unified" finals does happen


I've thought about that as well. I'll be at a couple of his shows soon so I might bring it up.

A unified iasca/meca, to me, makes more sense than a unified iasca/usac, at least from an SQ perspective. Maybe with dbdrag in there as well the usac side makes sense. 

I also hope next year the two finals are not so close. It hurts the sq folks who would like to do both but traveling two weekends in a row can be prohibitive


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I've thought about that as well. I'll be at a couple of his shows soon so I might bring it up.
> 
> A unified iasca/meca, to me, makes more sense than a unified iasca/usac, at least from an SQ perspective. Maybe with dbdrag in there as well the usac side makes sense.
> 
> I also hope next year the two finals are not so close. It hurts the sq folks who would like to do both but traveling two weekends in a row can be prohibitive


I agree with you 100%

I'm here to help if you need it to get things off the ground.

I pushed for a joint Iasca/Meca finals this yr but some special interest groups that donot like Meca lobbied against it.
Also Iasca is tied to dbdrag bc of their use of TermPro so wherever Finals is, the venue will have to be large enough to acommodate everyone.

Steve at Meca does a great job of securing and announcing Finals usually before January, so they will all have to work together to get things done quickly


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> I've thought about that as well. I'll be at a couple of his shows soon so I might bring it up.
> 
> A unified iasca/meca, to me, makes more sense than a unified iasca/usac, at least from an SQ perspective. Maybe with dbdrag in there as well the usac side makes sense.
> 
> I also hope next year the two finals are not so close. It hurts the sq folks who would like to do both but traveling two weekends in a row can be prohibitive


I am judging the MECA Oklahoma/Texas State Finals at Clutts Customs Sept 27th, 28th. I have a good rapport with Jeremy. I would be happy to talk to him or at least introduce you two.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SQ Audi said:


> I am judging the MECA Oklahoma/Texas State Finals at Clutts Customs Sept 27th, 28th. I have a good rapport with Jeremy. I would be happy to talk to him or at least introduce you two.


I would appreciate that 

I should be able to attend his 8/25 show and then the state finals after that.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

so Tulsa is where it will be held?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

optimaprime said:


> so Tulsa is where it will be held?


Correct.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

UPDATE. Mark Eldridge is going to have this 2x (not 1x) event in conjunction with his 2x MECA event on September 9th in Tulsa. The venue is Car Trends, and like his MECA event, all the proceeds from the IASCA portion will be donated to the Folds of Honor Foundation and Heroes on Track Program. 

IASCA was kind enough to waive the event fee for this, so I hope there is some turnout to support that. Mark did the real work on that and is going to find judges as well so kudos to him.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> UPDATE. Mark Eldridge is going to have this 2x (not 1x) event in conjunction with his 2x MECA event on September 9th in Tulsa. The venue is Car Trends, and like his MECA event, all the proceeds from the IASCA portion will be donated to the Folds of Honor Foundation and Heroes on Track Program.
> 
> IASCA was kind enough to waive the event fee for this, so I hope there is some turnout to support that. Mark did the real work on that and is going to find judges as well so kudos to him.


Robert - I can compete both MECA and IASCA then? or?

Wow... ( 427 mi, 7 hours 24 mins )


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ Audi said:


> I am judging the MECA Oklahoma/Texas State Finals at Clutts Customs Sept 27th, 28th. I have a good rapport with Jeremy. I would be happy to talk to him or at least introduce you two.


Is this the Clutts in Denison?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> Robert - I can compete both MECA and IASCA then? or?
> 
> Wow... ( 427 mi, 7 hours 24 mins )


Yes, you can compete both on that day. I believe Jeremy will be doing the MECA judging. He is the event director anyway for Mark's show. 

7 hours is a trip, but hey, its meca points and an iasca entry 



DeanE10 said:


> Is this the Clutts in Denison?


that is correct. he told me recently that he plans on having a show month for next season, which is wonderful for us in this area. He already has one planned for October. Early start on next season 

You going to be at the state finals next month?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Need to get my points in so I can get my IASCA invite to Indy 

Also, will yours be the 9th with Mark and then another event in Tulsa?

I think I am confused on what is happening on the 9th and again on the 27th?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The 9th is Mark's meca and now iasca 2x event. The 29th is state finals in Denison, tx at Jeremy Clutts place. I believe Jeremy will also be here on the 9th taking care of the show for Mark. 

August 25th is a meca show In Sherman, Tx according to the meca calendar. That one is at Niks Audio and Jeremy is the director for that one as well.

At this point I'm not really putting on a show. I just got the ball rolling and Mark took care of it from there although I've made it aware I'll help anyway he needs me too.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, so give me a summary so I know where to be and when...

Aug 25th - MECA - Sherman Texas - Niks Audio
Sep 9th - MECA/IASCA - Tulsa Oklahoma - Car Trends
Sep 27-28th - Tx/Ok Finals - Denison Texas - Clutts Customs

Look correct?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

You got it right! State finals is a 3x and the others are 2x


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Pocket5s

great job getting Mark involved, there is really no better ambassador for SQ and competition than Mark IMO. I hope you guys have successful shows that you can build upon for next season.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Me too. I've already inquired with Moe about doing some shows for next year as well.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Why do I always seem to be out of town when this stuff is going on?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

JeremyC said:


> Why do I always seem to be out of town when this stuff is going on?


Probably the same reason I decide to rebuild or broke when these things are going on...


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah Dean I'm prior military. And i've been deployed or stationed overseas for the last 5 or so shows. 

I actually just moved back into the area, decided to strip my stereo so i can sell the Accord, and ended up getting offered a 4 month job in a really hot and dusty place. 

So that would be number 6 that I'm going to miss. 

But the money i'm making will go toward my next car, and the stereo install. So I really can't complain. 

I just want a chance to hang out with Joe (SQ Audi) and check out some killer rides.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

JeremyC said:


> Yeah Dean I'm prior military. And i've been deployed or stationed overseas for the last 5 or so shows.
> 
> I actually just moved back into the area, decided to strip my stereo so i can sell the Accord, and ended up getting offered a 4 month job in a really hot and dusty place.
> 
> ...


I can understand that man... I decided to stay here when I got out too, kinda like it here


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Robert - Can we verify the dates once more please?

Aug 25th - MECA - Sherman Texas - Niks Audio -- Looks fine

Sep 9th - MECA/IASCA - Tulsa Oklahoma - Car Trends -- This is on a Sunday?

Sep 27-28th - Tx/Ok Finals - Denison Texas - Clutts Customs -- This is on Thursday and Friday?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> Robert - Can we verify the dates once more please?
> 
> Aug 25th - MECA - Sherman Texas - Niks Audio -- Looks fine
> 
> ...


State finals is the 29th. Here is the calendar:

Events


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

JeremyC said:


> Yeah Dean I'm prior military. And i've been deployed or stationed overseas for the last 5 or so shows.
> 
> I actually just moved back into the area, decided to strip my stereo so i can sell the Accord, and ended up getting offered a 4 month job in a really hot and dusty place.
> 
> ...


You know we will brother! I am going to take you up on that. So when do you get back my friend? Sushi isn't the same without you! LOL


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

I should be home around the 24 / 25th of October. Figure a couple weeks to get used to being home, and maybe we can meet up then.


----------

